# Paco and Zoey



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

My Chihuahuas


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Hmm. I feel like some photos were supposed to be attached perhaps?  Not seeing any!


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Hmm. I feel like some photos were supposed to be attached perhaps?  Not seeing any!


check again!  b&w is zoey and brown is Paco


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Awww cuties! :-D


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

haha thanks!! :3 do u have any "finless friends"?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Theyre soo cute!!


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

Mo said:


> Theyre soo cute!!


thanks!! hey i'm new to this website could you maybe get me more replies and friends? :3


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

just send people friend requests


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

here is a silly pic of zoey sticking her nose into a hole of her squeaky toy :lol:


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

also here are my doggies in their stylish clothes and a couple collages :-D;-)


----------

